# Warranty Question



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been trying to get ahold of Orbea customer service. Does anyone know if by painting the frame is the warranty void. Anyone have experience with this?
Thanks


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

medicalman said:


> I have been trying to get ahold of Orbea customer service. Does anyone know if by painting the frame is the warranty void. Anyone have experience with this?
> Thanks



Here is an email on this very subject:

The concern on honoring the frame warranty is to show proof of purchase as the original owner. In all cases, more information is better then less. Keeping the receipt of the re-paint will help should there be any question. 

Chad Gibbs | West Coast Accounts Manager | Orbea & Orca
600 North Broadway | North Little Rock, AR | 72114
501.801.5219 | [email protected]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: L C [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, July 07, 2008 8:19 PM
To: Chad Gibbs | Orbea USA
Subject: Re: frame paint


Great news! I know the paint warranty has expired...these are normal chips from use (out of curiosity would these be covered under the warranty, were it still valid)? Will I need to keep some kind of paperwork to show that the frame was professionally refinished to keep the frame warranty vaild?

Thanks agian!



----- Original Message ----
From: Chad Gibbs | Orbea USA <[email protected]>
To: L C <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, July 7, 2008 7:37:14 PM
Subject: RE: frame paint


It will not void the lifetime warranty. If it is a 2005 the paint warranty has already expired. 

Chad Gibbs | West Coast Accounts Manager | Orbea & Orca
600 North Broadway | North Little Rock, AR | 72114
501.801.5219 | [email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: L C [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, July 07, 2008 5:47 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: frame paint


I have a 2005 orca with a few paint chips. Will it void my lifetime frame warranty to have this bike repainted with a professional bicycle painter?

Thanks,

Leo


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks so much> just what I was looking for. I appreciate it very much. Have a few ideas on a frame that I picked up


----------

